# route add fails with "SIOCADDRT: No such process"

## urcindalo

I use a mostly stable amd64 box with TUN/TAP enabled in the kernel. When trying to establish a VPN connection from my laptop at home to my Uni the server "pushes" this control message:

```
Wed May 19 09:45:09 2010 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1195                                               

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 SENT CONTROL [server]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)                                                           

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,route 193.147.118.0 255.255.255.0,route 193.147.119.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.118.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.119.0 255.255.255.0,route 193.147.120.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.120.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.211.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.148.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.149.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.150.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.151.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.152.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.153.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.153.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.155.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.210.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.154.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.155.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.157.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.158.0 255.255.255.0,route 150.214.159.0 255.255.255.128,route 150.214.154.192 255.255.255.192,route 192.168.64.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.158.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.159.0 255.255.255.0,route 192.168.160.0 255.255.255.0,route-gateway 192.168.171.1,topology subnet,ping 10,push-continuation 2'                          

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in [PUSH-OPTIONS]:30: push-continuation (2.1_rc15)                                                                                                                                  

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified                                                            

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ifconfig/up options modified                                                             

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: route options modified                                                                     

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 OPTIONS IMPORT: route-related options modified                                                             

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 ROUTE default_gateway=192.168.1.1                                                                          

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened                                                                                 

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100                                                                         

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 /sbin/route add -net 193.147.118.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1                                  

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                                          

Wed May 19 09:45:10 2010 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 7

...
```

But as you can see it fails with an "SIOCADDRT: No such process" error when issuing the route command on every pushed address.

NetworkManager manages the wifi connection between my laptop and my DSL router, so my setup includes

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

in /etc/conf.d/rc

There's no problem with my DSL router set-up because when I boot my laptop with Windows 7 I'm able to open the VPN connection, so the problem lies within my Gentoo box.

What can I try? I'm completely clueless.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## urcindalo

I forgot to mention I can ping the "pushed" gateway after the vpn script fails:

```
$ ping 192.168.171.1                                                              

PING 192.168.171.1 (192.168.171.1) 56(84) bytes of data.                                                                            

From 192.168.153.1 icmp_seq=2 Packet filtered                                                                                       

From 192.168.153.1 icmp_seq=3 Packet filtered

...
```

----------

## urcindalo

And take a look at this:

```
$ sudo /sbin/route add -net 192.168.64.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.171.1

SIOCADDRT: No existe el proceso

$ sudo /sbin/route add -net 192.168.64.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.153.1

SIOCADDRT: No existe el proceso

$ sudo /sbin/route add -net 192.168.64.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1

$
```

It seems there's no problem when executing the route command with the real gateway address in my DSL router. It just fails with 192.168.171.1 (or 192.168.153.1. I tried that after the ping results in the previous message).

----------

